# Carbon Express "Wolverine" arrows from Wally world Short Review



## Mikenmel08

Never tried them, but thanks for the Info. All I shoot is Carbon Express so I will have to check them out.


----------



## pacis custodis

No problem, just wanted to help anyone that was wondering.


----------



## Andy.

How are the weight tolerances? Have you weighed each arrow ? 
How did you check straightness?


Andy


----------



## pacis custodis

I will weigh out each arrow tomorrow and the straightness I just viewed with a drawing straight edge and the "roll" test.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

We have been using them since they came out in Wal-Mart. I think it was 7 or 8years ago maybe longer. If you look on them, most of them come with a production code. Match all the codes like we did and the all weighed with in a couple of grains of each other. Never the less we use them for hunting and they hit where we want them to. They cut well in the saw, they fly well, and they are cheap. I guess it ain't rocket science. 



Hutch


----------



## curtisy

Are these an older model.? I am not seeing these in they're web site. I was wondering what the specs are.


----------



## eaglecaps

You won't find the specs because they are labeled for wally and sold there exclusively, but if you call Carbon Express (I did) they will give you the specs. From what I remember they are heavy for carbon (about the same as aluminum) and straightness is .006"


----------



## wralyn

Thanks for the information. I was just at the store and looking at them and decided to come home and look up some reviews before buying. My bow should be in next week and I wanted to make sure I had something to shoot. I'm operating on a tight budget and really didn't want to spend a fortune on arrows. These should get me started off nicely.


----------



## Arobie120

I used some for broadhead testing. they will split at the nock when shot into leg bone or back bone. None ever split shooting into a bag target.so check your arrow after a hard impact shot. I really like these for small game. Ihave used the 60/70 in a 72# bow.


----------



## Archery.Sniper

Just in case you guys never founded out how much they weigh...12.0 gpi


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

Says 10.3 grains per inch right on the box. For 19.99 you can't beat them plus three target tips and one lighted knock I bought two boxes for my daughters. And shot a couple times out of my hoyt turbohawk 70# and they fly just as good as my bloodlines!


----------

